# Amazing new speakers!!!



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Found this awesome new stuff from LIRPA labs. Can't wait!
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/lirpa-labs-mz1-949r-soundbar-review#ErStdhBOcAUvscxk.97

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

$1,019 is overpriced. I'd wait for a price drop to $500.00 before picking one up.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Could I be wrong in thinking that this is a date related item ??


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

The integrated 1,000-watt Class A tube amp is a nice feature, but for the price it should really have more than 6 HDMI inputs.


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Lirpa Labs...rolls off the tongue so nicely.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Could I be wrong in thinking that this is a date related item ??


What possibly could you mean my dear jack?



Peter Loeser said:


> The integrated 1,000-watt Class A tube amp is a nice feature, but for the price it should really have more than 6 HDMI inputs.


I agree. Makes me feel like a beta tester. 



lovinthehd said:


> Lirpa Labs...rolls off the tongue so nicely.


Yes! Yes it does. One of my favorite all time brands. Can't believe they haven't really caught on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> What possibly could you mean my dear jack?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you know, its kind of like getting a DATE with a supermodel, almost impossible to believe.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Well you know, its kind of like getting a DATE with a supermodel, almost impossible to believe.



Lol. Surely you don't know the company I keep! 
My girls name is APRIL LIRPA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hahaha, April fools.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Good grief......I fell for it.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I WILL get you Willis. ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

chashint said:


> Good grief......I fell for it.


 I can't imagine anyone buying a speaker that looks like that. Adds red tint to images? Flames on the speaker?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

chashint said:


> Good grief......I fell for it.


Rofl!!! Yes! I don't believe it! I'm laughing hysterically right now. The same way I laugh when my kids walk around the corner and hit the ceiling when I yell BOO!!!!



chashint said:


> I WILL get you Willis.


I have no doubt, and I will be waiting! Mwahahaha!!!!!



JBrax said:


> I can't imagine anyone buying a speaker that looks like that. Adds red tint to images? Flames on the speaker?


It looks like something one might find in a ******* garage around here. Maybe powered by some early 90's Technics gear? You know what I'm saying!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

